# Holy cow - My Romance Reads promo results



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a new co-favorite (with freebooksy)site to advertise freebies. My Romance Reads. $84 and the ad launched a few hours ago and I've already had over 1000 downloads of Broken!  Well worth the money!!!!! Definitely gonna use them again!


----------



## geekgrrl (Oct 14, 2013)

Very cool. Do you have a link for them?


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Great to know!! I'll keep an eye on this one as I launch my romances. Thanks!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

geekgrrl said:


> Very cool. Do you have a link for them?


I'll post that when I get to my regular ccomputer in a few hours!


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

anniejocoby said:


> I have a new co-favorite (with freebooksy)site to advertise freebies. My Romance Reads. $84 and the ad launched a few hours ago and I've already had over 1000 downloads of Broken! Well worth the money!!!!! Definitely gonna use them again!


Yep, they are good. Try My Romance Reads. For the money, there are WELL worth it. Only $45.

Alrighty then. Didn't read that correctly. Thought you were talking about Freebooksy. But $84 Did they raise their prices in the last 3 weeks?


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

romanceauthor said:


> Yep, they are good. Try My Romance Reads. For the money, there are WELL worth it. Only $45.
> 
> Alrighty then. Didn't read that correctly. Thought you were talking about Freebooksy. But $84 Did they raise their prices in the last 3 weeks?


Not sure...but I'm getting over 300 downloads AN HOUR. I'm a believer!


----------



## 75910 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've had really good results with My Romance Reads in the past.  I'm pairing them with a Bookbub the week of the 5th plus a Fiverr.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Olivia Jaymes said:


> I've had really good results with My Romance Reads in the past. I'm pairing them with a Bookbub the week of the 5th plus a Fiverr.


Good luck! Wonder why more kboarders don't mention them?They're awesome so far!


----------



## Tasman (Oct 29, 2012)

I've had 5,900+ downloads off my freebooksy ad (took the $100 one) over the past couple of days. I have a My Romance Reads coming up on July 30. Thrilled with freebooksy. I'll let you know how the MRR ad goes.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

I just applied to them for a promo of my new release (not free but cheap). Will report! Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## 75910 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks, Anne!  I hadn't heard anything about them on the Kboards.  I heard from another author.  I had better results with them than Fiverr although I had good results with that one too.  I'll report back that week.  Not sure when it will be as I'll also be at Authors After Dark that week so I'll try and get some laptop time in the evening.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Best of luck, Rosalind, Tasman and Olivia! Still getting around 300 downloads an hour...All I can say is whoa...I had no expectations,  so this is a most pleasant surprise!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

If you write Paranormal Romance I highly recommend I Love Vampire Novels. They picked me up free of charge in May ... and holy cow! The numbers weren't as high as this, but I don't write about Vampires!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> If you write Paranormal Romance I highly recommend I Love Vampire Novels. They picked me up free of charge in May ... and holy cow! The numbers weren't as high as this, but I don't write about Vampires!


Good to know! I actually am thinking seriously about writing pnr after I finish my current series, so keeping that in my back pocket!


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

I love, love MRR!  Congrats!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

MeganBryce said:


> Just coming back to report that I fixed the issue for MyRomanceReads.com and submitted again for a free book of the day. They accepted, the promotion cost $100 for contemporary romance (which to me is very steep), and so far today I've had over 3000 downloads (yesterday, no promotion, I had 100). I'm sitting at #43 free in the kindle store and am very happy with that. It looks to me that my ranking at Apple has improved too but... I don't keep track over there as religiously so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to really see what happened.
> 
> I'll have to see if I make my money back in the next few days but just wanted to share and say thanks for letting us know about MRR. Looks like it's one to put on the promo list.


Good to see that you're doing so well with your promo! I'm doing one for Fearless next month, and can't wait!


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

This promo is now $200!   Anyone know if this site is still worth it for free promos? What's sell-through like?
Thanks


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

I know this is an older thread, but I was just accepted by My Romance Reads for a paid promo and a book of the day feature at a cost of $90. Any recent experiences? Still good? Seems to be, but just checking. Thanks!


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

Don't you have to be wide to advertise with them? I can't remember where I heard this so I could be wrong.


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

AlexaKang said:


> Don't you have to be wide to advertise with them? I can't remember where I heard this so I could be wrong.


No. I'm not and they accepted me. They also say in their requirements most featured books have 15 reviews, and I only have 13. I'm pretty excited as I find only good things about them. It's $90 but hope it'll be worth it! Below is the link to their submission.

My Romance Reads


----------



## Scratchy_Bitey (Nov 28, 2013)

I had an erotic romance freebie last month and had around 450 downloads. For $100 it was terrible ROI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I haven't used them for a while. I have a Bookbub this month and was looking for a few other advertisers to go with it but MRR wanted more than my BB ad! No thanks.

I do tend to have good sell through with them when I've used them in the past though.


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

I advertised a boxed set with them last year. Terrible ROI. They're really expensive, and I'm not sure they deliver.


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone used them lately for a NOT free promo?


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

WasAnn said:


> I advertised a 99 cent book with them when I launched my pen name and had a decent run, particularly when you consider it was a first book by an unknown name. I didn't expect to earn back the cost with it being a first book and nothing to follow on and buy. I was looking to get into reader hands to see if it had bones and maybe get some reviews. It did that.
> 
> Contemp Romance. 128 sales (which doesn't earn back the 90 buck price tag), but I had reads and more reads for a good while after that and I believe sales for many days afterwards. In the end, I would say it probably earned back it's cost over the entire tail.
> 
> I think it's probably a better buy when you have more books to buy afterwards.


Thanks, very encouraging! We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

I usually get 100+ sales from a MRR, but I stack my promos so it's hard to say exactly. I expect to pay $1 per sale during a promo. Anything cheaper than that is a great site IMO.


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks. I've also looked at the book rankings that are on sale at their site and seem pretty well, but could also be combined with others. I asked my husband for this ad as a birthday present, ha!


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

I almost want to write a romance just to try it out.


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

SA said:


> I've used them for both paid and free and consistently get solid ROI. Paid ones pay for the ad and then some, usually 100 - 200 sales (contemp romance). Excellent read through in KU when I've done free promos for first in series. They are also one of the few sites with strong ROI that take new releases (even if they're not on pre-order!). Because of this, they've become one of my go-to's when I'm launching. They do require that you have other books out they can view, so I include the link to my author page and the blurb for the new release when I apply.


Awesome! Can't wait for Monday to roll around! 


C. Rysalis said:


> I almost want to write a romance just to try it out.


Right? It's like a little hidden gem. Just like Book Barbarian is for SF!

Thanks, everyone! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

So I'm pretty pleased with results from yesterday's ad. I got the orange #1 Best Seller Ribbon for And Never Let Her Go for a little while (now at 2). I had great sell-thru to my other books. My Lana's Calling happen to be on a free day and had over 200 downloads and then buying it today. I'm definitely using them again when I release my next book in my series!


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

Is this the same site as the one that people in this thread talked about 2 years ago? Is this still an effective promo site? Anyone got any info? Data?

https://www.myromancereads.com/advertise/


----------



## ShesGotBooks (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm running a promo with them tomorrow for my new release, 99 cents. I originally requested a different date and they got back to me, let me know that date was available but that they had a similar title that day and gave me a different date if I wanted. Very polite and nice to work with.

I'll try to report back on ROI and all that in a few days.


----------



## RubyMadden (Jun 11, 2014)

anniejocoby said:


> I have a new co-favorite (with freebooksy)site to advertise freebies. My Romance Reads. $84 and the ad launched a few hours ago and I've already had over 1000 downloads of Broken! Well worth the money!!!!! Definitely gonna use them again!


Awesome! Do you mind if I ask whether your book was FREE or $0.99? Thanks!


----------



## LoveLucyJ (May 17, 2015)

No one minds a resurrected thread that much do they? 

Looks like this site started off well, but appeared to decline a little. Is that a fair assessment, or has it got better again? Especially considering the price.

Now $175 for free books (set 1400 - 4500 downloads) and $125 for 0.99 (set 110-120 downloads).


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Impossible to submit. All I get is the chart of available dates, then there is no form to fill in. Have they died?


----------



## barbie888 (Aug 26, 2013)

I submitted yesterday and got my promo date for July. 

Mine is not free, it's for 99¢, but did you click on the button for next month?


----------

